# World Back-up day



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Unashamed advert passed on

:http://www.tlmartin.ltd.uk/wbd.html

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely EVERY DAY is a BACKUP DAY!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am ashamed to say that I do not know how to back up my computer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can we back up to 1972 please.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's best to have THREE back-ups to be sure.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I bet Cameron wished he could go back to his backup of the government of last week before it crashed. :laugh:

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It's best to have THREE back-ups to be sure.
> 
> Ray.


To be sure, to be sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Unashamed advert passed on
> 
> :http://www.tlmartin.ltd.uk/wbd.html
> 
> tony


I wonder how high the price of storage will go once they have everyone on board, £15 seems reasonable though.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Why use an outside source for a backup?


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

A backup strategy should include an offsite element because if disaster strikes at the primary location (where the actual online data is), such as fire, flood, etc. if the backups are in the same location they will likely be destroyed as well. backups should be generated and stored onsite but also synchronised to an offsite location.

Lee


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

lgbzone said:


> A backup strategy should include an offsite element because if disaster strikes at the primary location (where the actual online data is), such as fire, flood, etc. if the backups are in the same location they will likely be destroyed as well. backups should be generated and stored onsite but also synchronised to an offsite location.
> 
> Lee


 I thought we were talking personal computing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Data is data, pictures etc are data, so as Lee says, store it off site too, you could dump to DVD or flash stick and leave it with a neighbour, but to add to it you need to either go get it and overwrite or do another, I store mine on Google, and Dropbox and also a couple of SD cards


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I think Kev has hit the nail on the head; business or home use the principle is the same, i just think the consequences of losing the backup set are potentially more serious for a business. i suspect many home users use online services like this out of convenience, but being offsite (from home) it does add another layer of protection.

Lee


----------

